# My new chicks ;)



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Just want to share my new chicks my sister incubated for me! They are so friendly.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good looking flock!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks I love them! The white one is my favorite. It took so long to get one white chick. She came out of a blue egg ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

So an update on all the chicks I got from my sister. Turned out to be all roosters but one! So had to cull them. They were attacking my hens ;(. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

so sorry! Culling for any reason is never easy. Hope you get more hens next time!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

It was sad but they were so mean!! My sis gonna incubate again soon. I learned to pick out the ugly Babies cause they turn out to be hens lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

